# Leopard Appaloosa, Please Critiuqe



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my 13 year old leopard appaloosa gelding. His name is Chief and he does barrel racing and dressage. I am registering him and would like to know what you guys think! He is an awesome horse, Also please ignore the weight and all the nicks on him, he is a hard keeper and a horse beat him up (nicks are still healing)


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still learning how to critique conformation but I'll tell you what I see.
He has a nice back length, pasterns are a good angle, high withers. He looks like a sweetheart! Hope the other horses quit picking on him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cute... Subbing to see what the experts say


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

This may be the way he is standing. Better photos would help. I see a neck that is set a bit low, camped under in the front, sickle hocked, and long backed. He also has a little weaker hind end. 

Hes very flashy and has good expression!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

He's beautiful, love the coat!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice horse. Wish his shoulder was not so steep.. it will limit him a bit in front with dressage. I love his hind quarter. Those withers must make saddle fit "fun." 

Barrel Racing and Dressage usually do not do well together.. as each sport subtracts a little from the other. 

I like your horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't htink his shoulder is as steep as all that. the angle is not square on and will foreshorten it somewhat. 

he is not stood up well, and it does make him seem possibley sickle hocked a bit.
square him up better and take the photo from exactly perpendicualr to his ribcage, neither looking upward or downward in the angle of the photo. 
if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I don't htink his shoulder is as steep as all that. the angle is not square on and will foreshorten it somewhat.
> 
> he is not stood up well, and it does make him seem possibley sickle hocked a bit.
> square him up better and take the photo from exactly perpendicualr to his ribcage, neither looking upward or downward in the angle of the photo.
> if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right.


This was his registration picture, the guidelines are to not have him standing square but I am going out to the barn Tuesday and can take a picture of him standing square than


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Found these, one he is learning patience at the knowledge tree and the other is of him trotting, will get pictures of him standing square Tuesday but thought I'd post these as well


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, he sure is adorable-if you ever need to sell him send him this way! LOL!! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He just has the sweetest expression <3 If he goes missing, he's definitely not in Colorado...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like his 'faded' looking leopard spots. pretty unique. He looks to be nice bone sized ,
i am not sure its just shadows but are his hocks puffy ? 
he looks to be a decent horse.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I like his 'faded' looking leopard spots. pretty unique. He looks to be nice bone sized ,
> i am not sure its just shadows but are his hocks puffy ?
> he looks to be a decent horse.


Right after you wash or clip him there are spots everywhere, they have a blue tint to them as well
There is hair that I need to clip on his hocks I keep forgetting my scissors 
Thank you everyone for the comments! I will soon be posting a shot of him squared up


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are two more pictures, you can see the spots better, here's another question:
He is 16hh and stocky. My instructor and I think he was crossed with a warmblood. Do you guys see that warmblood look? Its unusual for an appaloosa to be so big and stocky


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a nice boy! You are right, he is much heavier in bone and substance than most Appy's. Working off the most recent pictures, he is pretty well put together. That wither is huge and as stated, eek for saddle fitting but otherwise, not too much to pick apart on this guy. I love his length of back, deep and powerful hip, hock angle looks good and he is standing a bit camped out but I think his 'true' square is pretty correct. Great bone in teh legs, tight pasterns, neck tied on right, intelligent, alert expression. You got a nice one here!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there is a farm here, that breeds appy sport horses. they are warmblood crosses, used for dressage and jumping. 
the one pic makes him look toed out in front , but then the pic of him from the side does not.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I find that he is generally a pretty attractive horse, looks like a fun and sturdy ride, no glaring faults. He has a sweet face as well!

And if he ever goes missing go ahead and check Oklahoma off as well as a place not to look for him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

So you guys would think its okay to show him locally in halter?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't see why not!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Found these, one he is learning patience at the knowledge tree


:rofl: I have no patience...maybe I'll got tie myself to a tree and see what happens


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried to get a picture of him somewhat standing square, its hard though because he just walks right towards the camera.. I have no idea what his hind leg is doing but here it is!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not a comfo expert but he sure is cute. I know what you mean about walking to the camera...I have yet to take a good confo shot of my own horse because she won't stand still and always wants to sniff the camera.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Hes absolutely terrible, I don't know what is going on with him...I'll take him and save you the trouble!

Ohmylord he is STUNNING!!! What a handsome man!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

*creeps back in* He is soooo handsome xD Do you have any plansies?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Zexious said:


> *creeps back in* He is soooo handsome xD Do you have any plansies?


Plansies like plans? sorry I am slow:-o


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont think he would be a "halter' horse. showmanship or something else.
Halter horses have a different look.


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, he's a cutie! Big-boned, deep heart girth, sturdy looking legs, he's built like a tank for sure (which are the kinds of horses I love!). He looks a bit toed out in the front, but I could be wrong, and even if he is, it's pretty slight. And of course, gotta love those big, kind eyes. He's quite the catch! Oh, and I say if you wanna show him halter, go for it! Nothing wrong with entering the local shows for funsies!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

He is a tank indeed! I have to duck to clear the frame on the gate


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice looking horse


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

He is going to his first show with me in a few weeks! Wish us luck!


----------

